# How long would it take you to solve all your cubes if they all got scrambled?



## LewisJ (Feb 19, 2010)

See poll.

Myself, about 45 minutes.

Edit: Exclude cubes you simply can't solve. If you've solved it before and have an idea of how long then include it but if you don't know how then don't let it skew your time


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 19, 2010)

hmmm...poll?
EDIT: Its there now!

...forever, i cant solve my maze cube


----------



## SebCube (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol, about 5 minutes (I only have a 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4).


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 19, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> hmmm...poll?



Took me a minute to get the options typed in, it's up now.


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 19, 2010)

It would take me forever and a day. I can't solve some of them.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm, I would have to learn/relearn how to solve some, so probably about 5 hours. I have a lot of puzzles.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2010)

Uh, idk.
The most difficult would be my signed cube. It's a cube that is signed.
There is no definitive solved state.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 19, 2010)

A very, very, very, very long time. I have *way* too many cubes.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 19, 2010)

Spoiler











1:24:33.028

DNF



Spoiler


----------



## Kian (Feb 19, 2010)

Ugh now I have to try this tomorrow. Damnit.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 19, 2010)

8-9 hours.
My sig.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 19, 2010)

Way too long. I can't solve about 10% of them.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 19, 2010)

Um, I put an hour, but I forgot my 360. Change that to 4 hours then 
I don't plan on scrambling it. I solved it once, and that's it.


----------



## Tomk (Feb 19, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Um, I put an hour, but I forgot my 360. Change that to 4 hours then
> I don't plan on scrambling it. I solved it once, and that's it.



I figured 360 didn't count because thats not a cube, megaminx does count because you solve it like a cube. That logic gave me 30 minutes. I have 2x2x2 3x3x3(x6) 4x4x4(x2) 5x5x5 megaminx, mastermorphix


----------



## aronpm (Feb 19, 2010)

Total time: 1:15.36.93
22 puzzles. I didn't do Rubik's Magic/Brainracker/360 because they are lame.


Spoiler



Eastsheen 2x2x2 - 14.41
Eastsheen Mini 2x2x2 - 37.46
Mini Diansheng 3x3x3 - 33.51
Star Trek picture cube - 9:21.97
Type A 3x3x3 - 23.92
Type C 3x3x3 - 30.03
YJ 3x3x3 - 33.06
YJ Fisher Cube - 1:36.06
Maru Mini 3x3x3 - 43.47
Maru Mini 3x3x3 - 38.14
Eastsheen 4x4x4 - 3:25.08
Mini QJ 4x4x4 - 1:49.86
YJ 4x4x4 - 2:48.36
Rubik's 5x5x5 - 6:42.95
V-cube 5x5x5 - 4:14.96
V-cube 6x6x6 - 8:46.86
=====Dinner break - 1:59.05 =====
V-cube 7x7x7 - 14:57.87
Platypus - 52.98
Square-1 - 4:35.90
3x3x5 - 3:57.37
QJ Megaminx - 5:45.84
QJ Pyraminx - 27.73


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

I kind of guestimated 45 minutes. I have like 8 3x3x3s, a 4^3, a 5 and 6, magic, megaminx, void cube....I think that might be it...  I sold my pyraminx because it was crap.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 19, 2010)

it would take an eternity because i can't scramble a 1x1.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 19, 2010)

Not sure, have never solved my shepherd's cube.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 19, 2010)

Shepherd's cube took me 2 months to solve the first time. I was so happy when I finally got it!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 19, 2010)

let's see, I've got 8 3x3x3s, let's just say 30 seconds each with a pause of 5 seconds total
4.05
I've also got a 2x2x2, 15 seconds added, and let's take a second to grab the next cube
4.21
then my 4x4x4s (I've got 4), My eastsheen takes me about 2.40, mefferts (2) are 2.25 and my rubik's, well, just forget about that one.
7.26
okay, 5x5x5, I have one which works (other one's broken), 3.30 minutes
10.56
and then the annoying stuff begins
6x6x6: about 8 minutes
18.56
and 7x7x7, 15 minutes
33.56
add some magics, 2 seconds each. I've restringed 3 yesterday, so that'll be 6
34.02
pyraminx, about 25 seconds
34.27
wait, I've got another one
34.52
megaminx, haven't done that one in a while, I'll just give it 4 minutes
38.52
clock, 15 seconds
39.07
and that's about it


----------



## TheBB (Feb 19, 2010)

Your times don't add up d4m4s74. 4:21, and then you solve three 4x4's with a mean time of about 2:30, and you end up with 7:26?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2010)

3 2x2's - 0:20
1 triamese 2x2 - 1:00
11 3x3's - 3:40
1 4x4 - 1:30
2 5x5's - 7:30 (rubiks 5x5's fail)
1 6x6 that dosent really work so I wont count it
1 7x7 - 8:00
2 square 1's - 1:50
2 megaminxes - 2:30 (not counting chinaminx, missing 5 tiles)
1 pyraminx - 0:12
1 jings pyraminx - 0:25
1 tetraminx - 0:15
1 magic (2x4) - 0:00.97
1 magic rings (2x6) - 0:08
1 magic balls (2x8) - 0:10
1 1x1 - 0:00.02
1 1x3x3 - 0:01.50
1 2x2x3 - 0:10
1 2x3x3 - 0:20
1 3x3x4 - 2:00
1 3x3x5 - 1:20
1 mastermorphix - 4:30
1 crazy 4x4 I - 2:00
1 crazy 4x4 II - cant solve
1 USA puck puzzle - cant solve
1 3x6 whipit - 0:07
1 4x6 whipit - 0:18
1 6x6 whipit - 0:45
1 varikon 4 - 0:13
1 braintwist - cant solve
2 skewbs - 0:30
1 pyraminx crystal - 7:00
1 morph egg - cant solve
1 super square 1 - 13:00
1 octagon barrel - 0:50
2 clocks - 0:35
1 miracle sphere - 2:30
1 pyramorphix - 0:50
1 15 puzzle - 0:40
1 rubiks snake - 0:06
1 void cube - 0:50
1 3x3 ball - 1:20
1 face turning octahedron - 6:30
1 gigaminx - 30:00

I think I may have forgotten some stuff, but nothing that would take too long, or I would remember it 

Total - 1:43:56.49

+ no inspection, 10:00

Total - 1:53:56.49

So round up to 2 hours


----------



## Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

Well to long , I have to many cubes and if also included other non-cube puzzle like megaminx , Pyraminx so all twisty puzzles 

My best guess will be more than 50 hours


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lemme see.....one 3x3

icon

Pyraminx crystal

brain racker (booooo)

5x5

Megaminx

2x2

Ufo


I think that's all so.....a few hours just because of the Pyraminx crystal, I only use one 3 edge cycle commutator after I solve the corners and it has a tendency to pop just as I approach finished.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 19, 2010)

1 7x7x7: 36m
2 6x6x6: 56m
5 5x5x5: 50m
7 4x4x4: 28m
16 3x3x3: 21m (includes extended 3x3x4 and 3x3x5)
4 2x2x2: 2m
5 1x1x1: 0m (already solved)
5 1x1x3 42s (includes extended 1x3x4, 1x4x4 and 1x4x5)
1 2x2x3 30s
3 3x3x2 1m30s (includes china made 1980's Russian Domino from Ebay, much harder to solve!)
2 1x1x3 8s (cross only 1x3x3)

Sub Total: 195m 50s

1 Megaminx 16m
1 Missing Link 3m
1 3x6 Whip It 30s
1 5x6 Whip It 2m
1 6x6 Whip It 3m
1 Pyraminx 1m (I'm really bad at it, don't pratice it much!)
10 Foam puzzles (frame to cube and back, not cheating) 25m
7 Balls in sealed box puzzles 20m
1 Rubik 360 10m (I'm really bad at it!)
1 Gripple 1m
1 Hi-Q Hexed Game (Varies, minimum 10m for one of the 2339 solutions)
1 Hi-Q Fusion Game (I can't solve this ever!) N/A
1 Think Though Path Game (I can't solve this ever!)

Sub Total: 66m 30s

Grand Total: 262m 20s


----------



## Novriil (Feb 19, 2010)

2x2 - 6 sec
9 3x3's - 180 sec
2 3x3 marus - 60 sec
floppy cube - 10 sec
broken 4x4 - 300 sec 
5x5 - 160 sec
megaminx - 240 sec
rubiks 360 - 600 sec
square 1 - 100 sec
skewb - 30 sec
2 snakes - 8 sec
2 pyraminxes - 25 sec (one is very-very bad)
2 magics - 3 sec
master magic - 6 sec
3x3 keychain - 40 sec
rubiks tower (or idk what it actually is.. like a barrel with colored balls in it) - 120 sec
1x1 - 0 sec
mirror blocks - 100 sec

that's it I guess.
Now.. inspection to every inspectable puzzle (excluding snake, magic, master magic and so on) - average inspection time: 10 sec and 23 puzzles: 230 sec

total: 2218 sec = 37 min.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2010)

Just actual cubes:
6 5x5x5s: 15:00
2 6x6x6s: 10:00
3 4x4x4s: 4:30
25 3x3x3s: 10:25
3 2x2x2s: :30
So that's 40:25.

But if you include other twisty puzzles, you need to add in:
2 7x7x7s: 15:00
2 Megaminxes: 6:00
4 Pyraminxes: 1:00
2 Square-1s: 2:00
Gigaminx: 30:00
Alexander's Star: 10:00 (out of practice - I assume I could do it in that time or so now)
1:04:00 extra, so 1:44:25.



Chuck said:


> 8-9 hours.
> My sig.



I love this answer!


----------



## infringement153 (Feb 21, 2010)

1 3x3x3 = 50 seconds

I'm in the top 7! Woot!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2010)

It would take about 10 hours to thoroughly scramble all my puzzles (not just cubes). Solving them took me the last 4 years, with still some unsolved ones left.

People that keep scrambling things I already solved doesn't help


----------



## Edward (Feb 22, 2010)

1 4x4 : roughly 2.5 minutes
2 3x3's: roughly 39 sec
1 2x2: roughly 5v seconds


----------



## Toad (Feb 22, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> It would take about 10 hours to thoroughly scramble all my puzzles (not just cubes). Solving them took me the last 4 years, with still some unsolved ones left.
> 
> *People that keep scrambling things I already solved doesn't help *



Memories of the end of Bristol...


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 22, 2010)

Novriil said:


> *floppy cube - 10 sec*
> .



Floppy cube is a lame puzzle and it takes you half the time you take to do the 3x3 and there are only about 40 odd unsolved states which is probably about 10000000% less than 3x3 (exaggeration).


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > *floppy cube - 10 sec*
> ...


Your math sucks. That is not an exaggeration.

And if you think that the number of possible states and solving speed are that highly related you have to explain why square-1 takes longer than 3x3x3 and why many cubers can't even solve a skewb within a minute


----------



## Zubon (Feb 22, 2010)

With all the puzzles (not just cubes) I have accumulated over time, I am sure it would take me all day, if not more.

I have always wanted to try to solve my whole collection in one go but I can't seem to find a day that I have time to do it all.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 22, 2010)

whoops, missed a mefferts


----------



## blade740 (Feb 22, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> And if you think that the number of possible states and solving speed are that highly related you have to explain why square-1 takes longer than 3x3x3



Oh it does?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2010)

I have quite a lot of puzzles and some of them I don't how to solve without some reminders: my Nintendo Ten-Billion Barrel is the one that springs to mind - I have never solved it completely. If I did spend the eight hours it would take me to solve it then I would be sorely tempted to lock it away so nobody could mess it up. But that make my home a little bit less fun: all the puzzles are there for visitors to play with.


----------



## Tarik220 (Feb 22, 2010)

1 x 2x2 = 6 secs
3 x 3x3 = 57 secs
2 x 4x4 = 3.98 mins
1 x 5x5 = 5.32 mins

Total time when attempted: 11.07 mins


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2010)

I forgot to mention my classic Lament Configuration which remains unsolved. The only time I ever tried it I was relieved to get negative parity. The ebay seller I got it from wasn't so lucky! He didn't want any money for it though, so I'm not complaining


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

blade740 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > And if you think that the number of possible states and solving speed are that highly related you have to explain why square-1 takes longer than 3x3x3
> ...



I'd say at equivalent skill levels, someone can solve a 3x3 faster than a SQ1, especially if you include parity.


----------



## Lumej (Feb 22, 2010)

43:25.52

(mini 2x2, normal 2x2, mini 3x3, 5 normal 3x3, almost-falling-apart 3x3, grayscale 3x3, cheap 3x3 with custom-made-textured stickers, 360, 7x7, 5x5, 2 4x4, clock, square-1, Megaminx, Magic)
This was fun to do.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 23, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Please define "equivalent skill levels". Most cubers practice 3^3 much more than Square-1, so the official times are not really significant. But I agree with you that the sq-1 parity sucks.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 23, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



The average person doesn't practice square-1 as much as 3x3. I think if as many people were working as hard on square-1 as there are on 3x3, square-1 would be faster.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 13, 2011)

3:02:24 40 puzzles...



Spoiler



3 Rubik's, 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, domino, crazy 2x3x3, 3x3x1, floppy 3x3x1, Megaminx, pyraminx, master pyramorphix, pyramorphix, skewb, 3x3x4 extended, 3x3x5 extended, long case, void cube, siamese, trebjer's, square-1, gear cube, bump cube, cylindrical domino, picture cube, rubens king, edges only cube, axis cube, UFO, diamond... and a bunch of other 3x3 shape/ sticker mods



I dind't solve the fused edges 4x4 though.. I have yet to find an optimal solution for it.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 13, 2011)

For all of my working cubes, probably about a day.

Over 23 hours spent convincing myself to start.


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 13, 2011)

this is how many puzzles i have:

2x2: 2
3x3: 9
4x4: 3
5x5: 2
6x6: 1
7x7: 1
pyraminx: 1
megaminx: 1
skewb: 1
magic: 1
snake: 1 (i'd just turn it into a ball from a line)
rubiks 360: 1

and the last time i solved all my puzzles it took me like 45 minutes


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 13, 2011)

DNF from unsolveable cubes


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

Over half an hour.


----------



## moogra (Apr 13, 2011)

only have 1 2x2x2 and 1 3x3x3 now. so like < 25 seconds


----------



## tx789 (Apr 13, 2011)

30 miin the rubik 4x4 and 5x5 don't help and the 5x5 is unsolveable

I don't have many




Spoiler



lanlan 2x2 f2, guojia(a-v?), rubiks 3x3, qj 4x4, rubiks 4x4, rubik 5x5, qj 5x5, qj pyraminx, qj megaminx 

I also have a a rubik 2x2 another lanlan 2x2 la magic and master magic in pieces


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I haven't gotten around to learning square-1 soooo without a tutorial, a very long time. With my sheet all puzzles could be done in about an hour

2x2
5 3x3
3 4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
Megaminx
Square-1

Now looking at it all I'd say less since I can do 2-7 sub-25 so probably 35-45 minutes


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

I would love to hear what tall5001 and the WRH of the Most Amount of Twisty Puzzles owned.


----------



## bogdogbogus (May 2, 2011)

15 minutes. At the moment I only have six cubes.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 2, 2011)

very long time I do not know how to solve a alexander star.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 2, 2011)

15 3x3x3 + 2 2x2's= 4 minutes.
2x 4x4 = 2:10 probably. Haven't practiced in a bit.
5x5 =2:32
6x6=5 minutess
7x7=9 minutes
megaminx =9 minutes?
sq1 with tutorial = 8 minutes?
clock = 1 minute
pyraminx=10 seconds
magic/master magic = would add like nothing

Total to be somewhere around 41 minutes?


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 2, 2011)

Result= Never

4 2x2's = 20 seconds average

4 3x3's = 100 seconds average

4x4= 2min 30s

Megaminx= 4 minutes

Magic= 2 seconds

5x5= Never Dont know egde pairing parity


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2011)

2x2 = 4-5 seconds
4 3x3's = ~1:10
2 4x4's = ~1:25
3 5x5's = ~6 min
6x6 = ~4 min
7x7 = ~7 min
Megaminx = 2:10
Square-1 = 40 sec
Gigaminx = god knows how long, probably at least a half hour with how terrible it turns
3x3x5 = prob like 3 minutes because I don't actually have a method of solving it
vertex-turning octahedron = prob like 10 minutes for same reason as above

estimate at a little over an hour


----------



## Olji (May 2, 2011)

did this before I got my Vcube 7 and some other stuff, with about 22 scrambled puzzles (1 messed up magic 8D) i got 39:22, so I vote 45 min


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 2, 2011)

5 minutes is the lowest option?

I would take 45 seconds, since I have 2 3x3 cubes.
I'm getting 2 more in the mail, so about 2 minutes total.


----------



## Zane_C (May 2, 2011)

I can only be bothered to include the common puzzles.
I'll just say 3x3 will be around 16 seconds per cube due to no inspection. 

24x (3x3) ~ 6:25
3x (4x4) ~ 3:45 
5x5 ~ 2:40
7x7 ~ 20:00
megaminx ~ 15:00

~ 48 minutes.


----------



## tnk351 (May 12, 2018)

Bump
2x2s +3x3s 2 minutes
4x4s 4.5 minutes
5x5s 6.5 minutes
6x6 and 7x7 20 minutes
Mega+pyra 3 minutes
Squans +skewbs 7 minutes (really terrible at squan)
Dino+redi+ivy 1 minute
331+332+334 3 minutes
3x3 mods:
Fisher+windmill+mirror 3 minutes
Axis+mastermorphix 5minutes
Void cube: 1 minute
Ghost cube: 20+ minutes 
Sum: 1:20.XX (lets say that you are unlucky)


----------



## CubingRF (May 12, 2018)

2 minutes...
I think.
I only have seven puzzles.. with only 2 official puzzle types


----------



## rusty cuber (Oct 15, 2018)

45 cause idk how to solve the mirror blocks sooo


----------

